# Fire sprinkler systems must be adequately supported



## mark handler (Dec 7, 2010)

View attachment 1454


Fire sprinkler systems must be adequately supported by connecting the hangers to the building structure, not to another pipe as illustrated in today’s picture.http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/downloads/pdf/coffee-break/cb_fp_2010_49.pdfHangers are intended to support the sprinkler system to hold it in place away from other building components, and restrain its movement in the event that a sprinkler operates. With some exceptions, National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) 13, Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems, requires each section of sprinkler pipe to be supported by a hanger connected to a structural member.Hangers should support the added load of the water-filled pipe plus a minimum of 250 lb (114 kg) applied at the point of hanging.There are three exceptions in the installation standard:1. Listed flexible sprinkler hose fittings and their anchoring components when installed in accordance with the requirements of the  listing, including any installation instructions.2. Branch line hangers attached to metal a deck for supporting only pipe 1 inch or smaller in size, by drilling or punching the vertical portion of the metal deck and using through bolts.3. Toggle hangers for supporting only pipe 1-1/2 inches or smaller in size under ceilings of hollow tile or metal lath and plaster.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1454


/monthly_2010_12/ew.jpg.ed74e7a7cae588d864bb261781faf0e0.jpg


----------



## code2driver (Dec 9, 2010)

I have seen (and was told by older inspector that it was OK) where armovers were supported by hangers from their branch lines.  I cannot find anything in NFPA 13 that would support this arrangement, however.

I suppose that if they follow NFPA 13-2010, section 1.5, they could hang pipe from pipe?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 9, 2010)

> I suppose that if they follow NFPA 13-2010, section 1.5, they could hang pipe from pipe?


Then the upper hangers better be designed to cary twice the load (the weight of both pipes filled with water plus 500 lbs) Then I would suppose you would have to throw out the seismic  portion of NFPA and have a structural engineer provide a seismic design for the system. Probably cheaper to install individual hanger system


----------



## code2driver (Dec 9, 2010)

I didn't mean to imply that it would be a good idea!

I did have a Group I-2 I inspected the sprinkler system in where there was so much equipment above the ceiling that the sprinkler contractor hired an engineer to show that attaching a trapeze to the supports of the patient-moving winch (rated to move a 1000lb. patient!) would work.  I wish I had a picture to show of that installation, I always think of photos when it's too late.

We are in a area that doesn't require seismic bracing, which no doubt simplifies everything.


----------



## FM William Burns (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank goodness


----------

